# 11th Anniversary Logo Contest - SEMI-FINAL VOTE



## jeff (Oct 22, 2014)

Now it's time to select our finalists!

In this poll we whittled the field down from 14 to 9. (There was a tie between 10 and 11, so I took the top 9 vote-getters.)

Vote for your favorite! The top 3 from this round go to the final.
The voting will end 5 days after this post is made.

Original contest posting is HERE.

GOOD LUCK to all and our thanks for your time and creativity!

3. 
 4.  5. 

7.  8.  10. 

11.  12.  14.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there a poll to cast a vote in?


----------



## jeff (Oct 22, 2014)

mredburn said:


> Is there a poll to cast a vote in?



You should see the poll? No?


----------



## mredburn (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes  Its there now, had to refresh the page


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 22, 2014)

It's the ANTICIPATION that kills  ya!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 23, 2014)

I did my duty and voted!


----------



## Darley (Oct 23, 2014)

Done too,


----------



## kronewi (Oct 23, 2014)

Done


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 23, 2014)

Voted.


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 23, 2014)

Done.
Good luck to all the designs.


----------



## BJohn (Oct 23, 2014)

My Vote is cast


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 23, 2014)

7 out of 10 from 1st voting. Let's see if I'm 1 out of 9 for this vote!


----------



## desertrat (Oct 23, 2014)

Voted


----------



## healeydays (Oct 23, 2014)

Voted reluctantly as there were more than 1 I fell in love with...


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations to all....very impressive designs!


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 23, 2014)

It was hard to choose,so much talent here.

Congrats to all that created the choices,they were all well done!



Steve


----------



## mike4066 (Oct 24, 2014)

Done. It was easier when I could pick a bunch.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Oct 24, 2014)

got another vote cast.


----------



## triw51 (Oct 24, 2014)

wow the choice is not easy I cast my vote   May the best design win


----------



## louie68 (Oct 24, 2014)

I voted !!!!!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 24, 2014)

Voted!


----------



## RichB (Oct 25, 2014)

Done


----------



## jeff (Oct 27, 2014)

There is just a few vote difference between 3rd and 4th place.

Your vote matters!!

Polls close at 10:31pm ET tonight.


----------



## jeff (Oct 28, 2014)

OK folks! Thanks for all the votes.  #4, #5, #14 are our finalists. 

I'll get the final poll posted tonight. 

Congrats to the winners and thanks for all the great entries!


----------

